# A Man Of Few Words



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Services Watch

:huh:


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

You can say that again!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Almost worth a punt Mach, me or you? (could be one of those Chronos - or another Compy - - or a heap of absolute carp? )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Almost worth a punt Mach, me or you? (could be one of those Chronos - or another Compy - - or a heap of absolute carp? )


I`ve got loads of that particular Compy, Mel, hopefully Steve will be able to make up one good working example & have enough bits over to get some my other similar non-running Services going 

As to this seller - I`ve sent him a message suggesting that a few more details & a photo might be a good idea. Now don`t forget - if it turns out to be something special I get first dibs


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe it's a video of a watch getting a service. Or him servicing himself - it's manual wind. Wearing leather trousers. You get to watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> Maybe it's a video of a watch getting a service. Or him servicing himself - it's manual wind. Wearing leather trousers. You get to watch.


You have a very perverse imagination







:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

On an unrelated ebay matter - when they send me confirmation that i`ve won an item they include details of other watches under the heading...

*"See what other people bought after buying this item**"*

How the feck can other people have bought it if I have? :blink: Unless of course it`s proof of the multiverse hypthesis?  :lol:


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

You do have to wonder about some people. Of course, if I bid and it turns out to be a MilSub I'll not be too bothered, I guess. :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WingTsun said:


> You do have to wonder about some people. Of course, *if I bid* and it turns out to be a MilSub I'll not be too bothered, I guess. :yes:


*No, NO!** You don't understand*









Forum Rules of Acquisition

You are *NOT* allowed to bid on any "ServiceS" item without written permission in triplicate from the Grand Nabob of Servicedom, AKA as Mach, somewhere near a Scottish mountain! :lol:

Even* I* *MYSELF*, as Grand Vizier and Celestial Oversee-er of Timexicanism, founder of TOGA, and Dance Teacher Extraordinaire (Foxtrot lessons are extra) must crave his indulgence before daring to purchase any *"ServiceS"* watches :yes:

Step no nearer the brink, Young Wing Tsun, for fear you may fall from a great height and damage your crown! :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> WingTsun said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to wonder about some people. Of course, *if I bid* and it turns out to be a MilSub I'll not be too bothered, I guess. :yes:
> ...


I really can`t understand why this still isn`t highlighted in large capital letters when people register for the forum? :blink: :lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

What an intriguing auction... :twisted:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Unless of course it`s proof of the multiverse hypthesis?  :lol:


It comes with a free "Schroedingers cat".


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah well, he posted a pic. Wristwatch, I'm out.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless of course it`s proof of the multiverse hypthesis?  :lol:
> ...


As long as we don't look the odds are even.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regox said:


> Ah well, he posted a pic. Wristwatch, I'm out.


Well at least he acted on the message I sent him suggesting a photo & some details of the watch might help the sale 

BTW (1) if anyone`s interested, it looks like a circa 1960s/70s UMF sourced watch similar to one I recently sent to The Sequined Avenger 

BTW(2) I wish I checked my spelling of hypothesis before adding post #7


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW(2) I wish I checked my spelling of hypothesis before adding post #7


I thought it was supposed to be a hip thesis. :afro: :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW(2) I wish I checked my spelling of hypothesis before adding post #7
> ...


Naah, at our age ldman: the best you can get is a *blue pill* and a prosthesis :lol:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I don`t take any *blue pills,* mine are brown there`s also some white ones, will they do? :huh: :lol:

Oh & William, I haven`t been hip in over 40 years, man :afro: :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Well? Who bought it for the princely sum of Â£1.26?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Weel it wisnaeme, Mel mebbie?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Me neither, I sniped it at Â£1.21 tops, so the buyer probly went a tad further! :weed:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------

